# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Ritalin

## Rooibosthee

Hallo,

Ik heb een vraag. Zijn er mensen die ervaring hebben met ritalin? Vooral bij kinderen onder de 12 jaar. 
Wij zitten met heel veel vragen. En zouden graag antwoorden willen van mensen die het echt hebben ondervonden. En niet de antwoorden die een advieseur geeft. Maar echt uit de praktijk. 

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Petra717

Ik zal even kijkne voor je of er al meer onderwerpen zijn over ritalin en zal ze hier ff de linken posten 

groeten
petra

----------


## Rooibosthee

Dank je Petra. 

Ik ben benieuwd. Zijn er ook meer mensen die kinderen hebben onder de 12 jaar die het gebruiken? Of hebben gebruikt? En waarvoor? En wat is het resultaat?

Groetjes.

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Rooibosthee, 

Ik heb hier een aantal linken voor je, hoop dat er iets voor je tussen zit.

http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=...hlight=ritalin

http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=...hlight=ritalin

http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=...hlight=ritalin

Tevens zal ik nog even verder kijken over de invloed op kinderen onder de 12 jaar.

Groetjes,
Petra

----------


## tulpje

re ritalin

mn buurvrouw gebruikt t voor haar zoon heeft adhd, het is een beetje lastig voor de juiste doses. want 1 tablet is te weinig en 2 eigelijk weer teveel. wat ik van haar hoor en zie bij de buurjongen gaat t goed, maar bij een jongen op school van mn dochter die heeft t gebruikt en die ging er door heen mn die pieken. Het is heel verschillend hoe iemand erop reageert. Beide kinderen zijn trouwens 6 gr tulpje

----------


## Rooibosthee

@ Petra,
Bedankt voor de links. Heb ze gelezen. Het valt me op dat er heel verschillend over gedacht wordt.

@ Tulpje,
Dank je voor reactie. Wat ik net al schreef bij @petra, Er wordt heel verschillend over gedacht. En de ervaringen zijn heel uiteenlopend. 

Ik had gehoopt dat ik duidelijk antwoorden had gekregen. (Dit was wel erg makkelijk geweest). Maar helaas zijn ze heel uiteenlopend. Toch vind ik het super fijn dat iedereen zo eerlijk en open zijn bevinden geeft. Dat doet me goed.

----------


## Rooibosthee

Hoi,

Ik zit met een probleempje. Ik gebruik het nu twee weken. En hij slaapt slecht. HEEL slecht. Hij ligt lang wakker. Bijna tot elf uur. Is dit een bijwerking? Heeft iemand een idee hoe ik dit zou kunnen oplossen? 

Groetjes.

----------


## Agnes574

Zorg dat hij die pillen niet te laat op de dag neemt!! Daar blijft hij wakker van!
Probeer eens uit met verschillende dosisen en verschillende inname-tijdstippen op de dag!

Sterkte en succes!

----------

